# Undervolting i7 - 10700



## Blazer12 (Aug 7, 2022)

Processor    Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-10700 CPU @ 2.90GHz, 2904 Mhz, 8 Core(s), 16 Logical Processor(s)

I've read this non-K chip may be locked. Can I use Throttlestop to undervolt this processor? If not, is there another method?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 7, 2022)

I cannot answer your question unless you post a picture of the ThrottleStop FIVR and TPL windows.



Blazer12 said:


> non-K chip may be locked


The maximum CPU multiplier is locked on the non-K CPUs but the voltage settings are usually unlocked. 

Some motherboards set the voltage control lock bit. Look in the FIVR window near the top middle for the word Locked. I use ThrottleStop on my 10th Gen 10850K. Voltage control works great.


----------

